# Has anyone showed in a pet class before



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I want to show in pet goat class that is being offered by our 4H county fair. Has anyone else done this? They say that this is for goats who don't fit in the other categories i.e. a 13 month old wether. Could a 2 year old Boer doe who's never been bred be shown in this class? Does any know if they prefer them clipped or not? We have clipped Miracle for the summer to keep her cool. They also say it's judged based on cleanliness of the goat and exhibitor. So kind of like a showmanship class, i guess.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fir those things you would need to contact your 4H. 
Hey may have different rules

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------

